# One Crow, One Dove, One Pigeon.



## frogman

We have been steady hunting for birds this summer, and have taken some birds that we haven't posted. These were taken on Saturday, on a foray Nestbuster and I went on. He took the crow, and the pigeon, and I took the dove. I will post more results on our next outing, as I have slowed down on my work, and I will be more






able to post our results. Equipment used was double amber latex tubing, Natural forks/W support shelves, and Board cut from Baltic Birch .38 cal 180 grain lead slugs. enjoy pics. Frogman & Nestbuster


----------



## mckee

good shooting !


----------



## Nico

Frogman and Nestbuster 
You guys are awesome..

I must say, hunting birds with a slingshot is at the heart of slingshot hunting on a global level.. As much as I love taking rabbits with a slingshot, bird hunting is right up there in my eyes..

You give me incentive for when I finally get some free time from this crazy work schedule of mine..

Awesome post guys

Nico


----------



## Dayhiker

Good shooting, guys -- and great pics. I love to see these.


----------



## philly

Way to go Madison and Jarret, great shooting.
Philly


----------



## Megadippen

Very nice hunting, but i dont rly understand how u guys can get so close to kill the birds or do u guys shoot at like 30-40yards away ?
Here they flew away as fast as u get in like 50yards away from them


----------



## e~shot

Good shooting!


----------



## A+ Slingshots

I love seein' the pics!!! Well done.... keep it up!!


----------



## Nest Buster

This is what Madison, and I do with slingshots. It is really sweet to be able to share what we do with people who understand and enjoy the same things. Thank you all for such kind words. Just doing what we love. Jerett


----------



## dhansen

Excellent shootin. Thanks for posting the pics. I really enjoy your posts.


----------



## frogman

Archer46176 said:


> I love seeing the pics I need to get out and whack some stuff myself since I have nothing else to do...lol...
> MEGADIPPEN- You have to learn how to stalk my friend, gotta be sneaky sneaky...lol
> Masison- I see the proof that your .38 cal slugs must be accurate do you find that they tumble during flight? Do you load them into the pouch a certain way to make them accurate or do you just grab n load? I am just wondering if they are more, less, or just as accurate as the lead balls.
> Paul (INDIANA)


The lead conicals do tumble, thereby increasing energy on the target; However, they are not as accurate as a round ball. The round ball whether steel or lead is the superior projectile. But, I love the results of the tumbling conical. 
Regards to you MEGA & Archer; Frogman


----------



## Gwilym

Do you ever use spherical projectiles frogmanor do you always stick with the conicals now you have found you prefer them.


----------



## frogman

Gwilym said:


> Do you ever use spherical projectiles frogmanor do you always stick with the conicals now you have found you prefer them.


I don't prefer the conicals, as I said, The steel, and lead, balls are the superior projectile. I use both. I just happen to also like the conicals for their energy on the strike.


----------



## AUSSIE4

Nice shooting good to get rid of those crows!


----------

